# Hello Everyone



## zachlipton (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey all. I've really been around for a while but thought I should formally say hi. 

I'm Zach Lipton (well I guess you guessed that based on my username now didn't you?...), a junior at University High School in San Francisco. I do a lot of tech work, mostly on the sound design and engineering side of things, but I end up doing a little bit of everything. I also do some work ocassionally with the Young Conservatory at ACT (the American Conservatory Theater) here in SF. 

I'm a big fan of the forums here; it's great to have a place to ask questions and discuss these things. Everyone here is so helpful. 

It's good to be here. Thanks everyone for all your help in the past.


----------



## avkid (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome, keep posting and have fun!
- The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1)


----------

